# The Box



## Thoor (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo

ICh hab mir grade den Film "The Box" reingezogen, ansich ein guter Film nur komm ich nicht ganz nach, gibts irgendwo ne Zusammenfassung in der ALLES aufgeklärt wird


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

schau dir halt den film einfach noch n paar mal an dann verstehste vll alles 

oder schau ob du ne Special edition findest zu dem film bei memento wars so das dann alles in der richtigen reihenfolge gezeigt wurde :O


----------



## Thoor (10. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schau dir halt den film einfach noch n paar mal an dann verstehste vll alles
> 
> oder schau ob du ne Special edition findest zu dem film bei memento wars so das dann alles in der richtigen reihenfolge gezeigt wurde :O



hab ich schon, ich raffs einfach nicht weil die so komisch reden :<


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Februar 2010)

Hab ihn mir mal angeschaut.
Recht seltsam...



Spoiler



Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, wurde der Typ vom Blitz getroffen und hat besondere Fähigkeiten entwickelt.
Durch diese bekam er die Möglichkeit, Menschen zu kontrollieren, sie zu steuern. Bemerkbar macht sich das durch das Nasenbluten.
Durch die Fähigkeiten kam die Regierung (Oder sonstwer) auf die Idee, die Menschheit von allen egoistisch Denkenden Menschen zu reinigen.

Was dieses ganze Paradies-Geschwafel und dieses Leuchtende Wasser damit zu tun hat, weiß ich allerdings immernochnicht.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

lol das hört sich bissl nach scanners an^^


----------

